

Norway rejects bitcoin as a legitimate currency - janisjoplin
http://bitcoinsalot.com/?p=8

======
kseistrup
The capture for the info graphics says “Norway's economy”, yet the graphics
talks about Denmark, Sweden and Finland only…

------
cardinaloff
Crazy

